# Question about road vs mountain shoes



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I am trying mountain biking and I was wondering if mountain bike clip less are easier to unclip than road shoes? Seeing I'm new to it I'm not sure I want to be clipped in just yet.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

It's the same technique. In my case, the mtbpedals are easier because there's no tension adjustment on the release. I use crank bros. (candies, eggbeaters) and they disengage from the cleat easily.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

bmach said:


> I am trying mountain biking and I was wondering if mountain bike clip less are easier to unclip than road shoes? Seeing I'm new to it I'm not sure I want to be clipped in just yet.
> 
> Thanks


easier than some...i had the same concerns, so I started out on spd cleats--didn't stop me from falling while coming to a stop however. that's almost inevitable, it seems, and apart from loss of ego, usually harmless. in any event, fall once like that and you'll be clipping out a half mile before the planned stop. 

i prefer time pedals: the starter pedals may be worth a look.. although it takes a moment to get used to clipping in, clipping out is ridiculously easy. plus, lots more float than mountain bike pedals.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Shimano makes multi/easy-release cleats for SPD, model SH-56.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, SPDs are a bit quicker to get out of the Shimano or Look road pedals, especially with the tension turned down. I've fallen over with both. I'd choose between them based on what's most appropriate for the intended use.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've found them about the same to unclip, but clipping in is easier for me with Shimano SPD-SL road cleats than SPD mountain cleats.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been riding mountain SPDs on both road and mountain and recently finally got some road shoes and SPD-SLs for the road bike. The mountain SPDs have more float and can be adjusted for somewhat easier clip in, clip out. I think it is harder to clip in with SPD-SLs. After two months it still takes me a pedal stroke or two to clip the second foot in, which can stink on a climb.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Depends on which models of pedals you get. I went with spd's, simply because I have been a mountain biker for far longer than road, and I did not want different pedals and shoes.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I ride MBike pedals on my road bike for one reason, I can walk.

Shimano SPD on all bikes. You can adj most road/MBike pedals to release as you want.

edit:
Your in the wrong forum, dont' tell CX.

I must be really bored.


----------



## doctormike (Oct 13, 2015)

I am a fan of speedplay pedals for the road and mountain bike. I like that you can clip into either side and they have adjustable float on their higher end models which works better with my surgically repaired knees. Just don't use the road pedal on the mountain bike because dirt makes it hard to clip in.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Duriel, I was not sure where to post this. It is not really a road question or a mtb question. So this was my choice. CX must approve or is either sleeping, it has been here for three days.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I would consider it a "component". I guess someone could make piece of jewelry though, so we'll let it go.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

duriel said:


> I could be wrong, but I would consider it a "component". I guess someone could make piece of jewelry though, so we'll let it go.


Tricky question, actually. He asked about shoes, which I'd call "apparel." But he asked the wrong question, since the ease of clipping is determined by the pedal/cleat system, not the shoe. So it should go in components and wrenching. 

Or something ;-)


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

But you cannot put an spd cleat on a spd sl shoe, so the question about shoes.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

bmach said:


> But you cannot put an spd cleat on a spd sl shoe, so the question about shoes.


Think that is backwards. You can put a two bolt spd type cleat on many road shoes. But, you cannot put 3 bolt road cleats on mountain bike shoes. 

As for OP's question, totally dependent on pedal type and possible adjustments. Once you learn to use clipless, it doesn't really matter. Un-clipping is pretty much the same deal for all of them - twist heal out. 

It becomes second nature to the extent that you don't even think about doing it. FWIW, in 20+ years of clipless pedal use, I have never fallen down while trying to stop on a road bike. So, the often touted, "every one falls from not being able to unclip from clipless pedals" is not true. 

The PITAness of clipping in is a somewhat of a bigger issue.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

bmach said:


> But you cannot put an spd cleat on a spd sl shoe, so the question about shoes.


The original question was about the ablity to unclip, so the question about clips.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Once you learn to use clipless, it doesn't really matter. Un-clipping is pretty much the same deal for all of them - twist heal out.


This is indeed the bottom line, except it's "heel" not "heal." If it leaves you with something that needs to heal, you did it wrong.;-)


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bmach said:


> But you cannot put an spd cleat on a spd sl shoe, so the question about shoes.


Sure you can.

SPD SL shoe


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys are a tough crowd. Let me try this again.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bmach said:


> But you cannot put an spd cleat on a spd sl shoe, so the question about shoes.


Some shoes are available in both.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> SPD SL shoe


Wouldn't mtn bike style cleats get destroyed pretty quick walking and get you banned from every coffee shop you walk into from gouging the floor? With SPD I'd think one would definitely want them recessed like is the case with mtn bike shoes but doesn't appear to be with those.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Wouldn't mtn bike style cleats get destroyed pretty quick walking and get you banned from every coffee shop you walk into from gouging the floor? With SPD I'd think one would definitely want them recessed like is the case with mtn bike shoes but doesn't appear to be with those.


You could use SM-SH71 cleats with pontoons. Supposedly they're not compatible with all pedals. I haven't had problems with any of my SPD pedals using them.
https://pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-031/index.html










Or use this.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> You could use SM-SH71 cleats with pontoons. Supposedly they're not compatible with all pedals. I haven't had problems with any of my SPD pedals using them.
> https://pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-031/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


oh, cool. Thanks.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why not just get MBike shoes, duh!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

As far as Shimano pedal systems, ease of clipping out is the same with both systems. The bigger difference is that MTB systems are much easier to clip in.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

You've asked a good question and have gotten relevant specific answers. 

Clipping out is no big deal. Clipping in is easy, whether MTB or road clips are easier the opinion differs and by brand. However, in the long or big picture I doubt that it's a big deal which type you use. 

One thing for sure is that the difference in what you can walk on and how you can walk it is with the MTB shoes dramatically better and more functional in every way. Or to put in another way you don't want to walk much or far on the best of ground in road shoes. On bad ground or slippery surfaces it's Russian Roulette. (Stairs--oh boy.)


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

duriel said:


> I ride MBike pedals on my road bike for one reason, I can walk.
> 
> Shimano SPD on all bikes. You can adj most road/MBike pedals to release as you want.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Either we are both genius or both crazy...


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I switched over my commuter to MTB SPD a couple years ago. Then when I'd go road biking with road pedals I noticed there was no advantage. After awhile I switched the road bike to MTB SPDs as well. If anyone needs some PD-RE020 Campy ProFit cleats I have 2 sets I don't need anymore.


----------

